
The Harder I Work, The Luckier I Get - mgl
http://www.businessinsider.com/the-harder-i-work-the-luckier-i-get-2011-6
======
spodek
I heard that when Napoleon was considering officers for promotion he would ask
how lucky they were.

I think he felt to be lucky once or twice may have been coincidence. To be
consistently lucky means they have skills the observer couldn't see, but
they're there.

